# Friends of the Maestros - a cunning plan



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I know I am whimsical; no one is perfect. As we lovers of real music aren't very well organised* it occurred to me that the like minded in the community might appreciate an opportunity for Schubertiads. 

What I had in mind were soirees. Once a month, or more frequently, our Friends of the Maestros could meet up at one of our homes or a local venue. Here we could enjoy snacks, drinks, socialise. We could have a Berlin Philharmonic Evening, an Anna Netrebko, Wagner, Strauss (as in waltz), Carmen evening; Guest speaker, artistes; a whatever evening.

Big screen. Rapture ... chin-wag; All I got was about six interested people!  I might give it another go. It might work better in your community. It could turn out to be an international brother / sisterhood of good music soirees. 

* The greater the orchestrated talent the less they like being orchestrated. Quite strange but that is artistes for you.


----------

